# Finding HYPP Status



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

5kiddos said:


> Is there any way to look up HYPP status on a horse? Here is the horse in question:
> American Idol Paint
> 
> Any thoughts on where I can search? I would like to have him tested, but am only leasing at this point (with intention to purchase in future) and would need owner permission. She says she has never heard of HYPP and doesn't know what I am asking her.


 I just had a similar question posted and had some good advice given. You can call AQHA and they can tell you what the horses on the dams side (since that's where impressive seems to be) HYPP status are if they have that information in the records. and that will help determine if this horse has the potential to be positive or negative. if that's doesn't clear it up either way I don't recommend buying this horse until it has been tested.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I guess maybe I see things differently than other folks but _you_ are riding this horse. Whether or not he's N/N effects _your_ safety. Some horses with HYPP, their first attack happens when they're being ridden and they fall and injure the rider.

It's not like it's some invasive medical operation, just pull a few hairs and have them tested, that way you know for certain instead of knowing that he's got a 50% chance because his dam was N/H (not saying she is, just hypothetical statement).

$40 for peace of mind is a very small price IMHO.
Horse Tests


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I'd do the test. 

If you look on the info button on Berry Impressive, it's recorded as N/H on All Breed. Ms. Class Act didn't have anything listed, so to be on the safe side I'd just do the test and find out.


----------



## 5kiddos (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the help. I am going to go ahead and order the test with the owners permission and have it done.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

When I bought my APHA filly, I had never really worked with the breed before, and had never even heard of HYPP. It came up when I was trying to sell her, and I had the test done. It's totally worth it.


----------



## 5kiddos (Nov 15, 2012)

Well, I sent in the test and now the wait. Getting a bit concerned as my children and I are really getting attached to this guy. If he comes up N/H, not sure if I would consider purchasing him.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I know several N/H horses that never show symptoms.

I do know one N/H horse that does have attacks, but the owner figured out what diet worked for the mare and she hasn't had attacks in about a year. They ride her still, but they're aware of her issues and that they could wake up one morning to find her dead in the pasture.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Drifting said:


> I know several N/H horses that never show symptoms.
> 
> I do know one N/H horse that does have attacks, but the owner figured out what diet worked for the mare and she hasn't had attacks in about a year. They ride her still, but they're aware of her issues and that they could wake up one morning to find her dead in the pasture.


That's the thing, though. It would seem that you're really rolling the dice with HYPP. Like you've said, some horses never show symptoms and some can have it managed through diet. Am I correct in assuming that this doesn't work for all those who have the disease? Since this horse could potentially be ridden by children, I don't know if I'd want to take the chance if he tested positive that he could show symptoms at some point under-saddle with a child riding. 

OP, I hope the tests come back clear for you and you and your family can have this horse to enjoy!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

A positive horse could go it's whole life without symptoms... But that is no guarantee that they will never have an attack nor how severe the attack will be. 

IMPO an HYPP positive horse is *not* an appropriate mount for a child.


----------



## 5kiddos (Nov 15, 2012)

I agree that he is not going to work for our family if he's positive. I should have results back by the end of the week and am hoping they are negative.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

XX Fingers crossed for N/N results.


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

good luck! I just got the results on my mare today and she is all clear. I hope you get an N/N result too!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Any foal born after 1997, if carrying Impressive, has to be tested and it is duly recorded on the registration paper. That is with AQHA. Sorry I can't tell you if the Am. Paint Horse is tracking this condition. BTW, a double positive cannot be registered with AQHA. At worst this horse would be N/H. You might need to request a member to look up the info you seek on the mare. I own an N/H, never had any issues with him but no potassium rich foods like carrots and apples and molasses in any other than small quantities.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

SMROBS, you've heard that story too. These people knew nothing of the horse's condition, just wanted a show horse for the kid. Dietary needs weren't followed and no one was paying attention. There are a number of indicators that the horse may have an episode. There is flank trembling that is quite noticeable, eyelid changes. The horse may experience weakness and lose it's balance but the rider should have been aware long before it got to this stage. That story was all over the internet - made of a good horror story. Before I got my N/H I did enough research to write a thesis so I came across all kinds of crap in my quest for the truth. I found nothing in my research about HYPP being fatal.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Fingers crossed!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

A while back the subject of HYPP came up on the forum. I grabbed the papers on the Paint mare I bought a year ago and there he was. Impressive. Tonight I paid my money and tomorrow the sample will go to the lab. I paid no attention to pedigree. I have no intention of ever raising another foal. I mosey down the trail. But if there is a possibility I need to know it.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Saddlebag said:


> SMROBS, you've heard that story too. These people knew nothing of the horse's condition, just wanted a show horse for the kid. Dietary needs weren't followed and no one was paying attention. There are a number of indicators that the horse may have an episode. There is flank trembling that is quite noticeable, eyelid changes. The horse may experience weakness and lose it's balance but the rider should have been aware long before it got to this stage. That story was all over the internet - made of a good horror story. Before I got my N/H I did enough research to write a thesis so I came across all kinds of crap in my quest for the truth.


That's all well and good that it's a "horror story" on the internet, but the incident I had in mind is one that happened to a friend of mine, _not_ one that I read about on the web that happened to the kid of some guy's wife's cousin's boyfriend :?. 

There may have been some minor indicators, but my friend either didn't notice them or didn't have the knowledge to recognize them for what they were (she wasn't terribly horsey). Thankfully, her injury was relatively minor with a severely sprained knee from where the horse fell on her and twisted her leg around, but it could have been so much worse.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Interested in finding out the status. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## 5kiddos (Nov 15, 2012)

I am glad the horse will be tested either way. As I said, I am currently leasing and the owner is totally unfamiliar with HYPP. If he is positive, at least she will know and can take the dietary precautions, etc. and pass on the info to prospective buyers. I really like the horse and would want to see him taken good care of. I just couldn't undertake the risk right now. A friend of mine is already trying to talk me into buying him even if the result is positive just because she thinks he's a great horse otherwise. I did give his info to a member of APHA to look up the dam, but I don't believe it is a requirement to test, so she may not find anything out.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

APHA does not require HYPP testing before registering.


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

5kiddos said:


> I am glad the horse will be tested either way. As I said, I am currently leasing and the owner is totally unfamiliar with HYPP. If he is positive, at least she will know and can take the dietary precautions, etc. and pass on the info to prospective buyers. I really like the horse and would want to see him taken good care of. I just couldn't undertake the risk right now. A friend of mine is already trying to talk me into buying him even if the result is positive just because she thinks he's a great horse otherwise. I did give his info to a member of APHA to look up the dam, but I don't believe it is a requirement to test, so she may not find anything out.


 No APHA does not require the testing to be done, I believe they should though


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I wonder if ApHC requires they test (if not they should!)

Anyway, question.

Can it skip a generation? If Sire and Dam are N/N on the 5 panel, can HYPP or PSSM still be a factor? Or is it safe to assume they're N/N?

Random horses I know with HYPP or PSSM

There's a lady at my barn who rescued a paint mare and sent her to training after getting some weight on her.

Found out she has EPM when she kept tripping at the trainers.
Oh, she's also PSSM N/H.

AND SHE WANTED TO BREED HER. We talked her out of it, but the mare is back in training to become a riding horse. I don't think she'll ever be able to sell her if she wanted to. She's got another mare (AQHA) that she discovered was Hypp N/H after doing the test (she wanted to breed her, but tested first.) So now she's just going to buy a foal.

The mare I stated in my earlier thread is an Appaloosa, there is one on the property that's HYPP N/H with symptons, one N/H without symptoms, and One PSSM N/H without symptoms (all discovered after owner purchased ) All appaloosas.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

No, HYPP doesn't skip generations, so if both sire and dam are N/N, then it's impossible for the foal to have it in any form. I'm unsure about PSSM as I don't know a ton about that one.


----------



## 5kiddos (Nov 15, 2012)

Been checking my email all morning and just got results - N/N !!

Oddly enough, when I mentioned to people at the barn that he was being tested, they all said, "Yeah, I can see it in him." I assume this means there is a certain look to the Impressive bred horses??


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Woot! :happydance: So glad he's negative .

Yes, Impressive bred horses are generally pretty bulky in the muscle department with a tiny little head and usually not-so-great legs. Some experienced horsemen can usually pick out an Impressive bred horse from a lineup just from their general look.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Yay! Happy to hear the good news!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Great news!!!!!!!!!
A sigh of relief, huh?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Glad to hear it!

Living in Germany western isn't the biggest discipline!

My old BO had two QH stallions, two Appys and a paint for their breeding programme. The guys father was also a appy breeder, he himself was on the German representative board for AQHA.

A 5yo offspring from the paint collapsed on its owner and was tested HYPP positive. The breeder didn't bother testing the stallion "as he showed no signs". The owner of the 5yo spent three months in hospital and many more in physio after, and used the life out of them. I was disgusted.. The breeding was all for the money, not for improvement etc.


----------



## 5kiddos (Nov 15, 2012)

I am very happy, not only for us because we like this horse so much, but for him. I would have been so sad if he would have had to live with HYPP and possibly have attacks and/or die from that.


----------

